# What % of inbred is too much?



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 10, 2016)

Looking on the ADGA genetics site and was wondering what % of inbred is too much on people's opinion. I know it's different for each scenario, but any guidelines?

@OneFineAcre @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @Fullhousefarm


----------



## babsbag (Sep 10, 2016)

I think it all depends on the animals. If they are super nice animals all around the higher the inbreeding the more consistent the offspring should be.  But if there are bad traits they can be pronounced too.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 11, 2016)

I would never recommend line or inbreeding to newbies if they plan on selling breeders. 

I'm not a huge fan of line breeding but for some goats I will make the exception. 
We have a buck that is ~14% inbred if I remember right. I really liked the goat and liked the lines he was coming from. The doe he will be bred to is distantly related as well. I didn't make this decision right off the bat, I talked to others that know the line better than I do and they said go for it. 
Both are very nice animals, but it's still a crapshoot on whether or not the kids will be as nice 

I don't think anyone should inbreed unless they know the line like the back of their hands and they still need to be prepared to cull if something bad pops up. 

You can get very nice animals by line breeding and from out crosses. Being able to evaluate on whether or not the lines will mesh well is key. 

I know of a lamancha doe that died due to an enzyme problem that was linked to get tightly linebred pedigree @ 26% if I remember correctly. 

The highest appraising alpine doe SGCH TEMPO AQUILA LIVING FREE 95 EEEE was 4.21% linebred. 

The highest appraising Nigerian Dwarf SGCH Old Mountain Farm Swift-Leigh 93 EEEE (@ 4-03) is a complete outcross. 

Just things to keep in mind. 
I think line breeding really helps bring in consistency to a herd.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 11, 2016)

It is really difficult to find Alpines in my part of CA that aren't related. I had to look long and hard for a buck that wasn't from Tempo Aquila herd or Redwood Hills herd, they dominate the Alpine world around here and many of their bucks are related to a buck I had before so I was looking for a new line. 

I do breed my does to their sire for one generation. I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 11, 2016)

I don't mind line breeding. Our lamancha buck was like 7% and I didn't blink twice. 
I don't think I could bring myself to breed father/daughter. It's one thing if you aren't selling them for much and using them mostly for milkers, but I don't think I'd do it for breeding stock. Everyone is different, it's just my personal preference.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 11, 2016)

I don't really know the answer
I'm not really sure what percentage is considers closely bred
GW mentioned having one 7 and 14 percent
I wouldn't think either would be considered close 

I bred a half brother and sister once
Got all bucks and sold as wethers so I can't say it was a success
We had an accidental father daughter before
Fathers back legs are too posty and the kid was worse although she turned out to be a great milker


----------

